# {> YEP'S <} Love's me some Beans~VERT~Multi ¥ Strain~ PPK~Seed~Evolution...



## yeps420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Set up..

Grow area'-


8'x4'x7' Lighthouse Grow Tent




Inside-






System in tent-
1/4" line ppk with a 20 gal volume tank - 12 port Control Bucket with Float valve - 10+ x Blue 10 gallon totes - 
20 gallon Pulse Tote with 30+ pulse rings connected to a DIY manifolds.




Under the 430w Vert and 300w LED


Then under the 600w Vert
My upgraded PPK with 5/8'' lines and a controle/pulse tote 
Being used as a Flushing PPK as im days away from cutting the final 3 60+ day ladies.






A 2'x8'x' closet


Just built a Veg-PPK system for this closet with 30 sites for 2 gal fabric pots with a new manifold having 30 feed rings for pulsing.






Lights for Flowering

400 HPS with a 430 Blub +



300W L.E.D. (1st try)


600 HPS






VEG-
100w & 300w CFLs




Feeding-
JACKS Hydro 5-12-26 (500-550PPM)
+ CA/N 15-5-0 (300-350PPM)


Medium-
Coco/Perlite. Turface/Perlit


Pots-
Original Smart Pots. 3 Gallon with handles and 2 gallon Fabric Pots


Air pots 1.5L and

somethin im calling "Getto Seed PPK"


I'm now into my 2nd year of a 5 year plan to start a breeding line.


This year I have more toys and less willingness to do things the hard way. 




I'm midway into my season and preparations for the seed run are well under way.




I'm Day 63 Flowering the 1st 4 ladies Vert 600w 


BATF Labelled #1 & 2 From Different beans.
#1 Was cut day 61
#2 still going
KONG OG
Hawaiian Punch


I also got Pollen from last years (my 1st) grow.
(Male Golden Mexican Sativa)


Poorly stored in a sandwich bag in the freezer for 6 months. Give me one bud each of Regular Beans on each of these 4.


I.e. I pollinated 1 bud on each and it took. Beans..


Then around 30 days behind these 4 are...


Alien OG-(Tahoe OG X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno Male)


Chem Dawg-('91 Chemdawg(skunk va) X SFV OGK F4)


Woody OG Kush-(Hindu Kush/O.G. Kush/Master Kush*Hybrid)


Lambsbread-(Jamaican Lambsbread) - A Sativa


HEROJUANA OG-(Outdoor Kentucky strain crossed with a California strain known as Petrolia Headstash)


Blue Hogs-(DJ short*Blueberry*+ Hogsbreath)







80s Bagseed- Unknown




Following the pack at around day 20...


GS Cookies (Thin Mints) The bay area cut..




<~~~~~~~~~~>


I have. 20+well rooted clones ready toy go on the VEG PPK (Shooting for tomorrow)




2 clones of ever strain.


1 Male 
BATF


1 Male 
Top Shelf Bagseed (likely a hermi plant)


And 
GA3 for forced Femming


I have 30-40 days to VEG all waiting for the 16 odd ladies already Flowering to finish. 


My plan is to run 2 doughnuts inside the tent.


430 Vert
FEM Beans of each strain.
Force Femming 1 GSC & 1 Blue Hog (A Moster Phenom)
with GA3 




Then dust each other and then use pollen to hit the doughnut. 




600 Vert
REG Beans (Male BATF)
Once full blown Beans-Male pollen will be collected and saved correctly.


With a Sheet between the 2 till full blown flower.


Then barrier removed doughnut pushed close and a 300w LED Horizontal placed between. 


Though not set in stone. This is how I see it playing out.


So thats the skinny of it...
Opinions~Advice~Thoughts ~ laughs and good time are welcome..


Hope ya enjoy the ride y'all....


----------



## Yodazherb (Mar 26, 2013)

Beauty. Straight up.


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yodazherb said:


> Beauty. Straight up.


Thanks.... Enjoy the ride...


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a peek at where im at... 
1 BATF cut and drying. 
3 ladies on day 64
16 ladys on day 30 ?
22 rooted clones for seeds


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Today...



GS Cookies. - Bay area clone only -




Waiting ta cut...


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Time for a few upgrade of the good oh PPK System. .Taking out the 1/4" lines and control bucket and replacing with 3/8" lines and a new pulse manifold as well as a new control bucket. 


Also want access to the closet so as ta get the clones potted.
Considering I've run the system with PPMs set at 800s for a week with not plants... procrastinating and this platinum thunder fcuk it a little to couch lock fo sho... 
Anyways... Back ta work since I gotz 10 minutes till lights off...


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 29, 2013)

So the basic idea of what I will be running my day 44 ladies to the end with..

Just about cut out the N and pulling back on the PPMs..
Will drop pms ta 600 of just jacks hydro till day 55 then just good old H2O...

I'll stack the 430 and 600 and hang 2 - 300w cfls on the outside of the LED ladies..

Back ta busy...Snapped stem and into the jar -- B.A.T.F. #1 -- 49g Dry.. 

Rolled a fatty and holly hell.. The aroma.. Very distinct. . Overwhelmingly rosted pine seed like...

The nugs I cant say yet... Hoping the jar will do the trick as always..
There's a buzz yet I smoked PATF a short time later so smoke report in a week or so.


I'm not exspecting much from the 1st 4 ladies and so far im on track...lol

I may give this to a friend in need...
Though good smoke.. Not on the level I likes ta smoke and would save said friend a few $$$... Besides said friend hooked me up with the 80's bagseed which looks great..

..


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 30, 2013)

B.A.T.F #1 CUT Day 61Jarred at 49g dry


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue Alaskan Thunder Fcuk #2


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hawaiian Punch


----------



## superboobnewb (Mar 30, 2013)

simply amazing one of the best set ups and trees for the space i've seen looking through thousands of pages awesome i hope to have buds like this one day. Will you be starting a new journal soon that would be awesome


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful. Excellent planning and organization. Glad your work is rewarding you beautifully. The thread is well organized as well and a nice read. +Rep, Sir. I'll be following along.


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

superboobnewb said:


> simply amazing one of the best set ups and trees for the space i've seen looking through thousands of pages awesome i hope to have buds like this one day. Will you be starting a new journal soon that would be awesome



By far one of the best complements I have received. Thank you very much SBN...
This is the new thread.. Year 2.. 
I'm finishing whats in the tent. Then doing a seed run and ending around MID-June... 
Going ta be a fun ride bro... 

{~ Evolution Rocks...~}
http://youtu.be/aDaOgu2CQtI


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

strikinghigh55 said:


> Beautiful. Excellent planning and organization. Glad your work is rewarding you beautifully. The thread is well organized as well and a nice read. +Rep, Sir. I'll be following along.


Awesome Bro.. Glad ta have ya.. Very glad you like the lay out... Thanks for the props and hope ya like whats coming... lol


Peace...


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

King Kong OG


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 31, 2013)

That King Kong is living up to its name. Looks really good.


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

Some bud porn...

Cant help but feel I could have let all 4 got even longer as even at day 67 I could only find a hint of amber-though all were cloudy. The more I look at yhe pictures the more it seems they could have gone longer..
Trying to understand what I see..
Dark green leaves from PH+/milk wash for PM... I would think I Should see more yellow though..
2-3weeks flushed with H2O. A few days with molasses yet looked funky in the Volume tank so I replaced all water. 

Some look odd.. Maybe seeds-maybe new growth IDK..lol could be the strain...
Ill see tomorrow once a little dried...HP and kong are supposed to be semi short flower and BATF is a long azz flower. So I knew I'd cut her early.. 
I needs to move this along and not stretch into july..

This gives me pause as I already have a heavy sativa cross (Border Haze) with SSH..

Really wanted a male Kong.. sad face... But ya get what ya get..
Could do all fem-seed... Choices ta make soon.. 

Anyway. . Im just thinking here and getting thoughts down in my log before I lose them .

I've known these next ladies would be a better show due to better environment and such so most the things I wonder about should be clear in a few week's. 

Again my personal goal here is 8-10 zips that I would want to smoke and beans.
The rest dont really mean much to me and most likely be given away.


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was actually going to ask about your nute schedule. I saw you run Jacks, but also the high N additive. Few questions. Do you run the high N all the way through flower? Are those pics from after the flush? I don't see any yellowing of fans at all. What's your curing process?

Just really curious because I just switched to Dyna-Gro which I guess is similar to Jacks. This run, I am trying their Foliage Pro which is 9-3-6. I plan to run it right through flower along with their Pro-Tekt silicon additive (0-0-3). I have never flushed before other than stopping nute solution top offs in the last week or so. Running DWC. I see the Jacks is some good stuff though. If I end up not satisfied with Dyna-Gro, I've already decided to try Jack's next.


----------



## yeps420 (Mar 31, 2013)

strikinghigh55 said:


> I was actually going to ask about your nute schedule. I saw you run Jacks, but also the high N additive. Few questions. Do you run the high N all the way through flower? Are those pics from after the flush? I don't see any yellowing of fans at all. What's your curing process?
> 
> 
> Just really curious because I just switched to Dyna-Gro which I guess is similar to Jacks. This run, I am trying their Foliage Pro which is 9-3-6. I plan to run it right through flower along with their Pro-Tekt silicon additive (0-0-3). I have never flushed before other than stopping nute solution top offs in the last week or so. Running DWC. I see the Jacks is some good stuff though. If I end up not satisfied with Dyna-Gro, I've already decided to try Jack's next.


I use 
Jacks hydro-(1 tbsp) per 5gal = 550-600 PPM
1 tbsp PH down = 5.6 PH

Jacks Calcinic-(1/2 tbsp) per 5 gal bucket = 300-360 ppm

Till after stretch then drop the Cal/N and bump the jacks a 1/4 tbsp keeping at aroud 750 ppm.

Those that know will preach 650-700ppm all the way through. Which Ill do next season.
I picked up 25lb bags of each.lol

I battled PM early on and kicked it arss with PH+\FF milk spray (awesome stuff) which is why ya see such green. PH+...
This is with a 3 week flush but a spray every 3-5 days on the 4 ta keep the pm beat down.

I got luck and the main PM hit ladies looks to have cured with minimum PM loss.. 2 nugs..

None of the other 3 show PM and are drying now..

Hope that help a little..lol

I did a total stoner move and started off with 

Jacks hydro-Mixing 67.5ml (4.5 tbsp) per 5gal = 2450-2460 PPM4 tbsp PH down = 5.6 PH

Jacks Calcinic-60ml (4 tbsp) per 5 gal bucket = 1350-1360 ppm


And ran that for a month being to busy ta check PPMs and ladies showing no sings at all..

I Lowered slowly over a week or so and never saw any damage.

Thats a PPK for ya.. Just a great system...
The ladys that are around day 50 are clones of these and grown much better with no PM battle and will show the difference in color im sure


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok im a goin ta be in trouble here...

Day 4 in pot veg... 1/4"-1/2" growth on all ladies..
30+ days to go.... ops...lol
GSC-Blue Hogs







Really dig these CFL Hoods...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so I MIGHT have ONE more upgrade to my PPK system in mind.Kinda like to get the hoses out of the system all together. 


Things to come...





I love the way this looks...
Blue Alaskan Thunder Fcuk


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Blue Alaskan Thunder Fcuk #2. -- 26g


BATF #1-- 49g
Please see Jar pictures. ..

Hawaiian Punch -- 29g


King Kong OG -- 49g


All 4 -from seed-under a 430w
151g Total. 



Beans.
X with GMS pop.
Around-
B.A.T.F-- 10-20
H.P.-- 5-10
Kong-- 20-30

So... thats 4 cut and 14 to follow. Less than 30 days...
All flowered short and came out good. 
Lots of dence nugs and great smells...

Smoked BATF#1 cut a week before #2 and she has a great centered and balanced buzz to her.
Great mellow head flights with little dips into sleepy then right back ta mellow active.. Great buzz..
Cant wait for the even better grown cloned ladies to finish..
Thats going to be really nice smoke...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment 2608105View attachment 2608107


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 10, 2013)

I finally depoted my roots from my 1st 4 ladies..




Surprised ta say the least.


All in the same type 3 gallon smart pots.. Grown together..


All have had all excess coco shaken off..


One is solid and large the other 3 have small solid cores and no roots beyond-none...


The soild one was BATF #2 and had no wick.
A gap formed mid tube atleast a inch wide about a inch down- no roots beyond this inch.


So what do I see here...




Top feeding was the only reason BATF#2 made it.
No wick top feeding only will get ya lower yields with low volume pulse feeds.


Smart Pots work really well.. This is the best formed none bound root mass I have had yet... Soild yet growing and still drained well.. Healthy...


Now the wicks..


Knowing that plants have a reason to do whatever they do. 
Be it grow small or tall - up or sideways and so on...


Im seeing that if the plant is given a soild path to the nutrients they desire.
Then they will only grow the roots needed ta build this path, even if given more medium they wont waste energy building un needed roots.


This exsplains why my GSC is taller than any other yet in a 1 gallon smart pot. (Good wick) and I would bet $ the roots are growing and being air proned.


Otherwise... She would get or already be root bound. 


At least thats what I think I see...lol






*


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of wick systems in coco, because unless you flush your pots regularly, what tends to happen is the nutrient solution is wicked up from the bottom, then dries out near the top, which leads to excessive salt build-up and toxicity. I learned this the hard way while trying to grow coco pots in a flood and drain system. It worked great for a while, but then the plants started to show signs of nutrient lock-out. The trick was to give them a good flush every few days - but this kinda defeated the purpose of the flood-and-drain system, and that's when I went to run-to-waste - which is the perfect system for coco in IMO.

It also looks like you're drying your bud in your flowering chamber. Try to dry and store it in a darker place if you can, as heat and light break down THC. I always put my plants in a dark, dry spot for 2-3 days before harvest to increase trichome production. It doesn't actually increase trichome production, but rather there is no light to break it down, so it increases through lack of attrition.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn you got a wicked selection! Im subbing!


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Prawn Connery said:


> I'm not a big fan of wick systems in coco, because unless you flush your pots regularly, what tends to happen is the nutrient solution is wicked up from the bottom, then dries out near the top, which leads to excessive salt build-up and toxicity. I learned this the hard way while trying to grow coco pots in a flood and drain system. It worked great for a while, but then the plants started to show signs of nutrient lock-out. The trick was to give them a good flush every few days - but this kinda defeated the purpose of the flood-and-drain system, and that's when I went to run-to-waste - which is the perfect system for coco in IMO.
> 
> It also looks like you're drying your bud in your flowering chamber. Try to dry and store it in a darker place if you can, as heat and light break down THC. I always put my plants in a dark, dry spot for 2-3 days before harvest to increase trichome production. It doesn't actually increase trichome production, but rather there is no light to break it down, so it increases through lack of attrition.


Great advice. . Though the PPK with jacks hydro eliminates these coco issues for the most part (almost fool proof)

I do dry in yhe tent with a false wall in place ya block light..
Heat is my main enemy yet the smells make it a must do..
Again.. Good advice...

Thanks for stopping in P.C.

Peace...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> Damn you got a wicked selection! Im subbing!


Glad ya enjoying the ride.. Welcome aboard Xub420...



Peace...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Tent Day 58...Liking what I see.. ( minus Da Claw ) lol....


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Worked on the 1st 4 ladies.. So why not...

Going for more beans..

Pollinated. ..

GS Cookies (Bay Area-Clone Only) X Golden Mexican Sativa Pollen.


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 12, 2013)

BATF#1. 30

BATF#2. 27


KONG. 209


Hawaiian Punch. 25


----------



## benton OG (Apr 12, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> Worked on the 1st 4 ladies.. So why not...
> 
> Going for more beans..
> 
> ...


I am interested in what you put on your bud here.


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats left of male pollen /sacks from last years grow..

Going for beans...


----------



## benton OG (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a male og kush plant and I jerked it up like a dummy.  One of my rookie moves


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the club bro..lol. We all have those moments..
I toosed the pollen in the freezer with no preparation as a after thought last year and just got lucky it worked...

This year I will sift and save the right way.. 

Nothing but lessons learned bro.. Only gets better with grows under your belt..


Peace...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Keep them joints a rollen...Kong... 

Just how many joints will a roller roll, before breaking apart ?

So far about 300 - Might last a 100 more - with a little help from ducktape...


----------



## benton OG (Apr 14, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> Keep them joints a rollen...Kong...
> 
> Just how many joints will a roller roll, before breaking apart ?
> 
> ...


That looks like fun but I use the Topps roller myself... Oh and your avatar is the shit man!


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 14, 2013)

benton OG said:


> That looks like fun but I use the Topps roller myself... Oh and your avatar is the shit man!


Cant find my tops..lol.. 

I have a auto cigarette filler I might start using.. Just need a carton of tubes.. Roll me some pack's. ..

I remove the filter and fill this space as well.. Looks just like a cig.. 

I've walk through crowds-freaking out girlfriends-no one could tell for sure it was me..lol

Love the look in peoples faces.. hahaha toke ha cough..


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 14, 2013)

~~VEG-Closet Day 17~~

Doing great.. Most topped once (Blue Hogs-Both topped twice) lol- and almost have a even canopy..

Letting GSC get taller and will take a few clones and top all ladies ta a even canopy..

Closets working out really good.. Hands off except toppings.. 

Upping the Cal/N as they look a touch yellow...

PPM at High 700 - low 800 range , which I will take a little jacks and add a little
N .. Might try and lower to low 700s total PPM as well....


----------



## benton OG (Apr 14, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> ~~VEG-Closet Day 17~~
> 
> Doing great.. Most topped once (Blue Hogs-Both topped twice) lol- and almost have a even canopy..
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Yeps! Gotta love those pots...forget what they are called because I have never used or seen them before. Your CFL setup is cool I am growing with them myself. Good job Yeps


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks bro... 
Pots are called Air Pots & Smart Pots.. Both types are great..

I'm really happy with the pace of growth so far.. Filling in nicely. Well see how it looks in 10 days..lol.. Jungle time...


I got a interesting cut going on the side as well..

This is the top cut from BH shoved straight into a turface filled air potz-straight bottom cut, no powder, no nothing just cut and shoved in with a feed line and dome..lol

It should be dead.. I would think..lol

Taking the dome off tonight. . Root or shrivel time...


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah i seen an ad for those pots. Wicked


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 15, 2013)

Soon ta expand seed collection... Found some nice vials ta put the new beans in...



Sifted more pollen and applied the correct way this time.. 
Note to self... Stop being lazy... 

View attachment 2617282View attachment 2617283View attachment 2617284


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome grow..where did you get your 'thunder fuck' genetics from? what seed bank?


----------



## benton OG (Apr 15, 2013)

Those buds are swelling up... hey yeps pass me that


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 16, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> Awesome grow..where did you get your 'thunder fuck' genetics from? what seed bank?


Came from EBAY... Really... (Got lucky)



#3 Turned male. I have him cloned and will use him for beans in a couple week's...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 16, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Those buds are swelling up... hey yeps pass me that





Any ti-cough-me bro....


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 16, 2013)

The tent Day 62...

Some being closer than others Im opiting to wait as long as i caan and exspect to let most go to day 71. 
A couple LED ladies look to be maybe a couple days away.


Every thing looks good and no sign of PM in weeks and no beans seen( kinda wish I had done more with the GMS pop now...lol More always being better.


I am happy to have the quailty rather than beans at the saame time...


Most nugs are solid and dence. The Led nugs are super dence and just straight A meds for sure... So cant wait...


LED Ladies. .




6 totaly different looking strains and each is looking A+ ....
A couple look ta be eal close and the others are getting there.


Just amazed at how wll this LED has done and i dig training and net filling...


I wont know if its the strains or the light that has made these look so tasty compaired to the hps buds... 
Till I run these 6 strains under the bare balbs next month.. 


All I know is this is my main smoke for the off season..


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Day 64... Took a couple LED tester cuts today.. Could only find a couple dots of amber so looks like at least a few more days..Super dence and all kinds of sweet/fruity smells. Nice and sticky nugs..
By far the best looking buds I've grown to date...




There is quite a bit of fluff down low-which is ok and will add flavor to the hash run...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 18, 2013)

A little quick dry later..

Distinct scents of woody pine nuts-lemon zest-fruity mix Per the girlfriends nose..
I cant smell anything. .lol









*


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thins day 65...

Picked a few more fan's and checked fir out of norms..


The LED ladys looked ta got a little burnt and a bud on another lady shows a little bleaching. 


Raised the LED about a foot and am thinking of pulling the 430 out if things dont look right tonight..


No damage done and dont plan ta let any happen..lol


All & all things look great and getting better as all are chunking up real nice..


I cant wait ta seperate these, so as ta see the differences better..


The puprs are really popping on a couple and there all really coming ta life..


Looking good for a 4/20 pull, of the 6 LEDs.. 
Fingers crossed.. 
Would be day 68 and these LED 6 look almost there.. Just watching for ambers ta show...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thins day 65...

Picked a few more fan's and checked fir out of norms..


The LED ladys looked ta got a little burnt and a bud on another lady shows a little bleaching. 


Raised the LED about a foot and am thinking of pulling the 430 out if things dont look right tonight..


No damage done and dont plan ta let any happen..lol


All & all things look great and getting better as all are chunking up real nice..


I cant wait ta seperate these, so as ta see the differences better..


The puprs are really popping on a couple and there all really coming ta life..


Looking good for a 4/20 pull, of the 6 LEDs.. 
Fingers crossed.. 
Would be day 68 and these LED 6 look almost there.. Just watching for ambers ta show...


View attachment 2621663
View attachment 2621664
View attachment 2621665
View attachment 2621666


----------



## benton OG (Apr 18, 2013)

I am on day 66 of my grow but you have a whole lot more than me. Looks good!


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks bro.. 12/12 from seed tends ta lower yields for sure..lol

I went all out with cfls my 1st grow..lol. in my sig...Didn't go so well..ops...

I look ta be pulling a LB + off this wave and hoping for a 1/4 lb & 11, 000 seeds from the next wave.
1/4lb being for hash runs.. 

Wrap it all up and start 4 month Veg with 8-12 for next seasons-1lb per grows...lol

Got ta have a plan..lol..


----------



## benton OG (Apr 19, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> Thanks bro.. 12/12 from seed tends ta lower yields for sure..lol
> 
> I went all out with cfls my 1st grow..lol. in my sig...Didn't go so well..ops...
> 
> ...


Yeah my next idea is to have 12-16 2 liter bottles with 12/12 from seed plants. I don't have a very big space. I thought about getting a 150 watt hps, but I didn't want the heat to build up too fast. I have heard they are noisy too witch I use computer fans now and thats the most noise I have.


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 19, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Yeah my next idea is to have 12-16 2 liter bottles with 12/12 from seed plants. I don't have a very big space. I thought about getting a 150 watt hps, but I didn't want the heat to build up too fast. I have heard they are noisy too witch I use computer fans now and thats the most noise I have.



If it ain't broke.. Why fix it.. ya know... Do ya magic bro.. killing it with the cfls..
Home depot has 64w= 300w Clfs ya might find fun..

Been waiting for someone to do a 64w Vert..lol maybe 2 stacked..

Things to think about..


----------



## benton OG (Apr 19, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> If it ain't broke.. Why fix it.. ya know... Do ya magic bro.. killing it with the cfls..
> Home depot has 64w= 300w Clfs ya might find fun..
> 
> Been waiting for someone to do a 64w Vert..lol maybe 2 stacked..
> ...


I might be the person your speaking of. I will go look at some bigger CFL's later on tonight. I have been wanting to upgrade badly after seeing the results I get off just 3 23 watt cfl's. Its pretty hard to grow with that miracle grow orgainic too. I think its 10-7-3. I am going to get a better mix for blooming since I do 12/12 from seed. Something like 5-10-5 hopefully I can find.

I need more light


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 20, 2013)

I still have TONS of bulbs from last year including 5 - 64w monsters.. 
Thinking I really want to try them again with my PPK system.
Talking full size plants 5'-6' ... Though I know the nugs wouldn't be as dence as with hsp bulbs 
I still think it would be fun and as far as I know.. 
Im the only person that has tried to go full size with CFLs.. 

If next season goes as planned I might do it on the off season.. 

Anyways.. lol 
I'll be having fun watching you do ya thang.. 

Peace..


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 21, 2013)

So no luck on the 420 pull as none were ready.. 
Though this morning im getting "done" vibes..
I spread the LED 6 out and opened the middle of there canopys a little.
Thinking/hoping to top cut the main colla buds and let the lowers go to day 71.

Some crazy chocolate looking lady has really got me wondering how she taste.
Been awhile since I even looked at who is who..lol

Hoping to have round 2 in the tent by late Thursday and on 12/12..
The LED has done me real good and I could see 2 more in the arsenal being a good thing..
With 3 I could do a whole tent led grow.. Perhaps season 4..
Season 3 is reserved for a 10 lb season and I dont see LEDs give me that yet..

Side note... I was wondering why they looked like drying up.. 
They were drying up... I had the pulse pumps turned off since the power issue last week.. ops..
Was thinking it was the lights.. Now I know..


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Veg Ladies day 26.

Getting taller by the day and filling in just the way I want them.
I think im getting the hang of things as im getting the growth I want on the schedule im looking for..
The tight space seems to be workinh in my favor as the ladies are being pushed upwards even tho they have been topped (some a few times-BH)


Looks to be a good way to top cut a bunch and not end up with bushes.


Makes me think...
I should start my 4-5 month Veg ladies in the closet and top cut a bunch at 24"-30". Then move to the tent once the closet becomes over grown...
About another 24"...











Side note- 4/4/13 I took the top of BH and tossed it in a empty pot with a dome.. just for kicks Yet it ain't dead.. humm... 




Day 19 


Added a GSC top a few days ago and put a dome, just on the gcs.


This is just a straight cut-no rooting powder, stem scraping, angled cut-heat... Nothing but - put into turface with a pulse ring feeding 1minute x 20 a day.


The dome has been off the Blue Hogs for a week and she looks like she might be starting to stand up..


I was exspecting death to the cuts and was just bored..
Thinking this might work though.

If so I would so use this as my new way to clone-maybe with some way to warm the pots/medium a little... I could be on ta somethin. .


Again, not thinking it would work I tossed a GSC in with the BH.


She also seems o.k.. . So.. If both start to grow.. 
I may just use these 2 with the GA3.


Leaving in the veg closet and flowering separately from the tent.
Placing a black tarp under the tote and training the ladies 
over opposite sides and keeping semi short. Collecting pollen as I go and being selective on bud pollinating. Using tags per branch to keep track..


Humm..


This would allow me 2 more taller/bigger ladies to seed up..
More is better...


Things ta ponder...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I cut the tops of the 6 LED ladies and will let the lowers go a few more days.Maybe cut thursday...


Alien OG-
Chem Dawg-
Woody OG Kush-
Lambsbread-
HEROJUANA OG-
Blue Hogs-


ADDED a false wall to block the lite and there's a little water in the tote to slow the dry a little..
The fan below is on low and no buds in the center of the trays so as ta let air get through. Might add a 2nd fan on the 2 tray down..


Close ups ta come...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I cut the tops of the 6 LED ladies and let the lowers go a few more days.Maybe cut thursday...


Alien OG-


Chem Dawg-


Woody OG Kush-



Lambsbread-


HEROJUANA OG-


Blue Hogs-



ADDED a false wall to block the lite and there's a little water in the tote to slow the dry a little..
The fan below is on low and no buds in the center of the trays so as ta let air get through. Might add a 2nd fan on the 2 tray down..


----------



## benton OG (Apr 23, 2013)

That Alien OG is gonna be some funk I bet. Looks very good yeps. How long do you plan on drying and curing?


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 23, 2013)

benton OG said:


> That Alien OG is gonna be some funk I bet. Looks very good yeps. How long do you plan on drying and curing?


3 days on the rack. 3-4 days brown bag. 1-2 weeks jar.. 
Seems ta be the method I like to cure with.. 
That 2nd week in jar starts the smells and taste ta really come alive...

Having such a variety makes it easier to go slow..
Smoking Hawaiian Punch today. Such sweet uniquely scented bud.. Really mellow, easy on the throat smoke..
Great day time road trip smoke..


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 29, 2013)

It has been so HARD ta wait these past few days... 
But patients is a good habit to form I suppose...

You can see the different levels of plucking I've done.
As well as the effects on each.. Then the same plants are about to be done again with very little plucking. .

See if they finish faster or bigger or what. ..

One of the great things about this season for me...

When all is said and done... I'll have lots of tangible info/ results to work with over the summer as I try ta gain them skills I so desire...lol


Ok so YET another stoner move on my part...

I've been feeding this lady with the flush (straight H2O) pulse. 
What 2 weeks now..
There must be ppms in the rez.. Afraid to check yet I will in a minute. .
Thinking from the coco as I didn't wash any ladies/coco when I changed over to plan water..

I just cant believe this plant.. 1 gallon pot.. really ?... :woohoo:

I'll be making 10 or so different crosses as well as feminized straight GSC beans..

Alien Cookies. . OH My... Blue Thunder cookies.. Oh my X2...


----------



## benton OG (Apr 30, 2013)

Hang in there bro... I know its hard to wait. The only way I wouldn't be impatient is if I had plenty already cured and ready to smoke.


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 30, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Hang in there bro... I know its hard to wait. The only way I wouldn't be impatient is if I had plenty already cured and ready to smoke.


Truer word never spoken...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 30, 2013)

The wall of jar begins. .




What weed ?-I dont smell any weed...


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Chop chop Day 76

Looking Really good.. Dence with all the bells and whistles..
So far all look 100% done except the Hawaiian punch.(could have gone 81) IMO..

The extra days made all the difference in density. Talking rock's. .lol
Nice size Buds and incredibly pungent... 

A few seeds here and there... This I've been going over in my head and I cant find any signs of bananas or hurmie looking buds.. So im 90% sure these are from the GM pollen as I was really sloppy with the aplication kind of hoping it would spread a little. . Even metioned it at the time yet really didn't this the pollen was viable...

The more crosses to work with down the road the better..

I'll pop some next year to prove out...



[


----------



## yeps420 (Apr 30, 2013)

World largest Wide pot PPK..

7 Lady doughnut with a 600 Bare B-Vert..
Coco/perlite/turface mix and Flood pulsing..

Fun...



The pots only represents where the plants will be placed. 
Each with a wick into one of 4 blue totes under the pool..


----------



## benton OG (May 1, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> The wall of jar begins. .
> 
> View attachment 2638440View attachment 2638441
> 
> ...


Hahaha your equipped and ready to smoke at all times. I like that.


----------



## benton OG (May 1, 2013)

yeps420 said:


> World largest Wide pot PPK..
> 
> 7 Lady doughnut with a 600 Bare B-Vert..
> Coco/perlite/turface mix and Flood pulsing..
> ...


I have noticed MJ growers are very creative! I use a toy box and kiddie pools for yeps. You can't make this kind of shit up. Whoooooo!


----------



## yeps420 (May 1, 2013)

benton OG said:


> I have noticed MJ growers are very creative! I use a toy box and kiddie pools for yeps. You can't make this kind of shit up. Whoooooo!


Only a stoner, eh.. lol. 

{~ Evolution Rocks...~}
http://youtu.be/aDaOgu2CQtI


----------



## yeps420 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## benton OG (May 9, 2013)

All I can say is 





--------------


wheeeeeee!

You have reinvented the kiddie pool man! hahahahaha


----------



## yeps420 (May 9, 2013)

Wow.. Thanks man... Having a great time playing around... Learning tons along the way.. 
Grad your enjoying the show..


----------



## yeps420 (May 10, 2013)

KONG is a monster.. Both look the same.. 

I tear off the roots for the tail piece and buried the roots from the pot bottom..



The veg closet now has only. 

Male BATF

For GA3-FEM-Seeds.~~

GS Cookies
Alien OG


And just cause I dont have space in the pool
Herojuana OG (Most likely will trash this..)

[

I also had 3 extra ladies that were real small.. so I de-potted them and tossed em straight into the mix. (well see)


We'll. . Thats it for tonight... What a great week/day..

Just a couple more thangs over the next few days ..

Looking like they're going to need a couple weeks to VEG and some tops cuts as well as training to get a semi even canopy going..


Peace...


----------



## benton OG (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha good job on the Thor video man! That shit is cool as hell. I would like to see more of those too.


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Hahaha good job on the Thor video man! That shit is cool as hell. I would like to see more of those too.


I have a few buried in the collection ..
I'll. Have to find them. .


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

Installed another 6"fan and upgraded my exhauste system ..




Temps are awesome now. . Turned off the active intake and dropped the bulbs into the canopies and still getting low 80's. With a RH at 65 ish. ..

Stoked. ..


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

View attachment 2673300

So now its a waiting game. . Just need a quick recovery and flip she goes. ..


Really like the way they trimmed up. .

Took all lowers and topped a few ladies. . 
Was worried I would over grow the bulbs. .
Now. . Looking spot on to blow up and fill in perfectly ..

Rather than tying each lady into the nets. . I used a bamboo stick to push the whole side of ladies into the net. . So simple.. so effective ...
View attachment 2673332View attachment 2673333


So I exspect to be hands off for the most part and would think I will only need some support towards the end of flowering ..

What a great couple week's its been ..

Learned so much and may have found a keeper grow style. .


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

Then there's the hash from wave 1 trim. ..

Came out nice. ..


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

The final wave 1 wall. ..

They have had a good cure and all came out so dank and with 11 strains. . Loving the choices from day to day. ..



Sold/traded most of last seasons beans..

Glad to have the supply building again. ..
Loves them beans. ..

Going to have such a nice selection this year. 

Already crossed most strains witha male Golden Mexican Sativa.. 

Now I'm crossing with a male BATF. . 

Can't beat that. ..

Well...

Alien Of and GS Cookies feminized might beat it. .lol


----------



## yeps420 (May 26, 2013)

And up next. ..



There ya go. . All up to date. ..


----------



## yeps420 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## strikinghigh55 (May 29, 2013)

Why the 36 hours of darkness? Does that speed up the sexing? Just curious.


----------



## yeps420 (May 30, 2013)

36 hours kicks the flowering into high gear. ..


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

reallyy...hmmm


----------



## yeps420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Day 3

Looking good and on hands off auto pilot ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking great yeps. I got a sssdh cross going right now.


----------



## Alien Dawg (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh my........


----------



## Alien Dawg (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Im a bit confused but thats normal lol Looking awesome AD  I wish obama was subbed to my thread


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 2, 2013)

dang the Dawg got the president on his vert! i love the shape you took for the pic of you on the seedbank. shapeshifters unite!. Love the Vert though. im watchin yall. Yeps has a circle of friends of green and the commitee would be happy to know that you used the alien shift look so to not reveal their true identities. that shits ill.


----------



## Alien Dawg (Jul 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im a bit confused but thats normal lol Looking awesome AD  I wish obama was subbed to my thread



*I have become better known
as AD and figured 
it was time to update.. 
So... Hi.. lol 
or High... lol
Obama is funny... *​


----------



## Alien Dawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> dang the Dawg got the president on his vert! i love the shape you took for the pic of you on the seedbank. shapeshifters unite!. Love the Vert though. im watchin yall. Yeps has a circle of friends of green and the commitee would be happy to know that you used the alien shift look so to not reveal their true identities. that shits ill.


*Right On... Puff,puff,pass....*​


----------



## Alien Dawg (Jul 3, 2013)

*Smoking on / Self Mediated with...

Hawaiian Punch topped with 2
types of hash rolled into fat joints. 


I'd call HP a total thinker weed with a low THC level. 
Mix a boat load of hash and it makez for a real nice head high.
*​























*Loven the GSC due to the lack of fans forming.. 
What a great strain to work with and if she yields 
some good weight, I could see her becoming my 
main strain for growing...


Kong is BY FAR the heaviest monster in the pools...
Just a crazy good strain and great smoke ta boot... Nice....

Pool #2

Need to start the fan leaf picking...






































*


----------



## yeps420 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool....


----------



## yeps420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks whodatnation....


----------



## yeps420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Another year goes by and it's all about the Kiddie Pools for me...
I've spent this past year trying to dial in the concept...

Using Pure Turface with jacks Hydro at 1.2 EC
Full 2 minute floods every 90 minutes.

I've germinated seeds directly in the pool,taken and rooted clones(No hood) in the pools and found that
I could go from seed to tree without ever moving the plant and at an EC of 1.2 .... 

I've also tried a few other designs such as.
Air pots on a platform over the lower pool being pulse fed using 1/4" tubing... 

Guess the pictures can tell y'all the rest...


----------



## yeps420 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's a Kiddie Pool Evolution... Cannafornia Style...Season 2013 Part 2...lol


----------



## IGROWLED (Feb 5, 2014)

Kudos for the commitment, Seems like you are very passionate. Out of curiosity did you notice improvement in finish quality when incorporating a led grow light?


----------



## yeps420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks IGL..

I noticed the LED add a level of frost for sure..


----------

